# Steven King



## nancydeee (Jun 14, 2006)

Did any one read the Dark tower series and notice how the graphics changed from the earlier books to the later books... do you like the change???


----------



## weaveworld (Jun 14, 2006)

*Hey there and welcome.

How are you?

I preferred the pictures in 'The Waste Lands' and especially in 'The Wolves of Calla'

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/weaveworld/TheWastelands2.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/weaveworld/DT29.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/weaveworld/DarkTower_p0304_col2.jpg


*


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 14, 2006)

Completely off-topic, but just wanted to welcome you to the forums. Glad to see you're already putting in your take on things. Gets kinda dull around here at times, it does. (And if you believe that, I've got some great waterfront property just off the Florida Keys.... I can let you have it cheap!)


----------



## Stuart Jaffe (Jul 3, 2006)

I loved the Dark Tower series.  Thought it was, by far, King's best work.  The art did change as it went, mainly because they used different artists throughout the project until the end when they came back to using Michael Whelan (sp?).  I don't think I had a favorite, though I didn't care for Wizard and Glass's art too much.


----------

